# KingsAdvice.eu | Professional Sports Betting Advice



## KingsAdvice (Oct 2, 2011)

Dear members,

*KingsAdvice.eu* is a team of tipsters, each of use specialized in a sports. We have experienced tipsters that are in this betting industry for a lot of years and now we have decided to open this betting service and help you in your fight whit bookies. 
In a month we provide you aprox. 30-35 betting picks.

We provide two kind of picks. 

*Premium Picks*, are our most sure picks whit full stake 10/10
*Regullar Picks*, are picks whit stake between 5/10 and 9/10.

Our picks are verified permanently by http://www.MyBigPartner.com and bettingadvice surveillance team


But enough talking let's get down to facts.


----------



## KingsAdvice (Oct 2, 2011)

3 picks available from Tennis ATP and Tennis WTA on 3 October


----------



## KingsAdvice (Oct 3, 2011)

*3 October Results
*

*S. Peng - F. Pennetta @ F. Penneta 2.25 10/10 Won 0-2*
*M.Ebden - P. Andujar @ M. Ebden 1.65 9/10 Won 2-1*
*R. Stepanek - S. Devvarman @ S. Devvarman 3.30 8/10 Lost 2-0*

*Yield - +38.33%*

Picks verified by: http://mybigpartner.com/user/KingsAdvice


----------



## KingsAdvice (Oct 11, 2011)

New Pick available from ATP Shangai


----------



## KingsAdvice (Oct 12, 2011)

*12 October ATP Shanghai *

*J.C.Ferrero - F.Verdasco @ J.C. Ferrero 2.10 Unibet 10/10 Won 2-1*


----------



## raone32 (Oct 16, 2011)

We have experienced tipsters that are in this betting industry for a lot of years and now we have decided to open this betting service and help you in your fight whit bookies. 



roofing contractor


----------

